# queens from Dana Stahlman?



## nature15boy (May 17, 2003)

Has anyone ever bought a Buckeye-Belle or Buckeye-Reb from Dana Stahlman out of Ohio? How has it faired? Do they need treatment for mites or diseases?

From the website "These queens have been selected over the last four years from stock that has not been treated with chemicals of any kind nor special handling. They are survivors in the strictest since of the word."


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I have purchased his queens. I bought three of his Buckeye-Belle queens last year. I'm still very much learning the ropes, so I'm probably not the best person to evaluate his product. I can say that he was a pleasure to do business with. He delivered what he promised when he promised it. 

In terms of performance of his queens, well, they are an absolute pleasure to work - they are very gentle bees. However, I haven't had the best of luck this past winter. Of the three hives I had going into the fall, one died out, and one is very weak right now, and one is doing very well. The one that died was probably my fault as a result of my inexperience. The weak hive is a bit of a mystery. My strong hive is booming and is still very gentle. 

I wouldn't hesitate doing business with him again and I feel that the problems I've had are related to my inexperience and not a statement against his queens.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Dana is a pleasure to do business with and delivers as promised and on time.

I purchased 10 of his Italians last year - I put them in splits and 9 were accepted. All 9 overwintered succesfully (South Alabama) and 8 are strong. I treated only with FGMO fog. All are fairly gentle. I will try to remember to let you know how they do on honey production.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Caddy (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi Rob,
Just curious how your northern queens are doing? Have they done well for you this spring? I am probably within 150 miles of you so our climate is very similiar. 
I am looking to requeen my hives this September so am very curious. 

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

Tony,

Thanks for the reminder to come back to this topic. I'll check on Dana's queens to see how they produced for me this year.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Caddy (Feb 23, 2004)

Thanks Rob.
Also, have you used queens from McCary Apiaries in Buckatunna,MS? This should be over in your neck of the woods. I saw the recent posts talking about these queens. I may try them thinking they are better adapted to our area. 
All of my purchased queens from last year were superceded this spring. Hives are doing ok but I want to get some good young queens in the hives by this fall. I want to eventually raise my own queens, but I am going to purchase them this year.


----------

